# JAFZA Rules



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Hi Folks,

if someone has a work permit from JAFZA but is sponsored (residence visa) from a relative (husband, wife), are the JAFZA rules then applicable or not (e.g. end of service benefits). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, the JAFZA rules are applicable as your employment is sponsored under this entity. A dependent visa gives you the right of residence; your work permit allows you to work. You should have signed a labour contract to obtain your work permit/ID so refer to the terms and conditions mentioned in that re: end of service etc.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> Yes, the JAFZA rules are applicable as your employment is sponsored under this entity. A dependent visa gives you the right of residence; your work permit allows you to work. You should have signed a labour contract to obtain your work permit/ID so refer to the terms and conditions mentioned in that re: end of service etc.


Is this based on experience or on a assumption?


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> if someone has a work permit from JAFZA but is sponsored (residence visa) from a relative (husband, wife), are the JAFZA rules then applicable or not (e.g. end of service benefits).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there, if you have the JAFZA ID card, you are entitled to all the benefits of JAFZA employment.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Kawasutra said:


> Is this based on experience or on a assumption?


Experience. I've dealt with onshore and free zone visas for a number of entities so I understand how the system works. I would not give advice on labour law issues unless I was confident that it was correct. 

If you still have doubts, perhaps the best person to ask would be your company's PRO.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> Experience. I've dealt with onshore and free zone visas for a number of entities so I understand how the system works. I would not give advice on labour law issues unless I was confident that it was correct.
> 
> If you still have doubts, perhaps the best person to ask would be your company's PRO.


Thanks, that´s all I need to know.


----------

